# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Khám phá cảnh đẹp của công viên Maulévrier (Pháp)

## hangnt

_Nguồn: website Thethaovanhoa_

Công viên mang phong cách vườn Nhật Bản từng được giải thưởng công viên tốt nhất tại Pháp. Tiền thân của công viên Maulévrier là lâu đài Colbert, gần thị trấn Cholet. Lâu đài này được bán lại cho một nhà sản xuất công nghiệp giàu có tên là Eugene Marie-Bergere cuối thế kỷ 19.


Theo yêu cầu của chủ sở hữu mới, kiến trúc sư Alexander Marcel nổi tiếng của Pháp được giao việc khôi phục lại nội thất và cảnh quan xung quanh. Vốn dĩ là người đam mê văn hoá phương Đông, đặc biệt là Nhật Bản nên ông mang cảm hứng này vào việc thiết kế lâu đài thành một khu vườn đặc thù Nhật Bản.


Ban đầu Alexander Marcel xây một khu vực gần sông phía sau lâu đài với những kiến trúc phương Đông. Sau này ông kết hôn với con gái chủ sở hữu lâu đài này, nên thường xuyên ở lại nơi đây. Ông, thiết kế tỉ mỉ, đào ao, trồng nhiều cây kì lạ với người châu Âu. Và trên các con đường mòn, ông xây dựng những chiếc cầu, tượng đèn lồng, đền chùa…tạo thành một khu vườn Nhật cho gia đình mới của mình. Ông tham gia triển lãm quốc tế tại Paris năm 1900 và mua một số thứ vật dụng dành riêng cho việc thiết kế khu vườn.


Năm 1980, người ta bắt đầu khôi phục lại khu vườn và gọi là công viên của lâu đài Colbert. Đến năm 1985 nơi đây đổi tên thành công viên Maulévrier phương Đông. Công viên rộng 29 ha, có thảm thực vật phong phú bốn mùa.

----------


## showluo

Cây cầu màu đỏ kia nhìn cứ tưởng của TQ  :cuoi1: 
Nhìn thơ mộng quá đúng là pháp cái gì cũng phảng phất sự lãng mạn, ngọt ngào
I love Paris

----------


## Taeyeon0903

công nhận lúc đầu nhìn ảnh còn tưởng cảnh ở trung quốc chứ 
không có cái tiêu đề chắc mình cũng nhầm >"<

----------


## bunocnong

Tưởng phim tiếu ngạo giang hồ à  :cuoi1:

----------

